# Eheim 2213 noise - tried all



## JJ09 (Sep 11, 2014)

That's an odd sound. It doesn't sound like worn impeller I've had to replace before. More like a broken piece rattling around? Perhaps a silly question but is one of the clips loose, that holds the motor head onto the can? noise is like a bit of metal rattling is my thought.


----------



## deeda (Jun 28, 2005)

It almost sounds like a piece of hard media is bouncing around inside the filter.

What type of media are you using and how do you have it stacked in the filter?


----------



## sjopnb (May 5, 2017)

Herpez said:


> Hi fellows.
> My eheim 2213 was bought second hand with no warranty.
> It does a lousy cracle noise - listen here:
> 
> ...


This normally heard when the small cap from top of the rottary part goes off . It also happens when pump works without water .

Sudheer 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Herpez (May 5, 2017)

Hi. Last time I tried, I even put no media in it, just water, to try to remove confusion factors.
When I get home I will post photos and a new video so you may understand better.
The clips are well.


----------



## Herpez (May 5, 2017)

Here you can see the pieces of the impeller and the shaft. I think there is any piece missing right?

And as for the 2 rubbers, they are not easy to see but they are there, one stuck on the upper piece and the other on the botton.


----------



## jrill (Nov 20, 2013)

I would start by replacing the shaft an rubber ends. Your going to want an extra around anyway because someday your going to break one cleaning it. If the noise is still there then replace the impeller.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Herpez (May 5, 2017)

jrill said:


> I would start by replacing the shaft an rubber ends. Your going to want an extra around anyway because someday your going to break one cleaning it. If the noise is still there then replace the impeller.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Thanks for the advice. 
Here It's around 20 usd the shaft and 15 the impeller.


----------



## jrill (Nov 20, 2013)

Don't know where you are but you can find them on eBay for 15 ish.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dman911 (Nov 24, 2016)

This is just a stupid question but when you have it assembled you have the white nylon on the magnet facing down furthest from the impeller blades right?

Dan


----------



## Herpez (May 5, 2017)

Dman911 said:


> This is just a stupid question but when you have it assembled you have the white nylon on the magnet facing down furthest from the impeller blades right?
> 
> Dan


It's like this assembled, and then inserted into the filter


----------



## Dman911 (Nov 24, 2016)

Herpez said:


> It's like this assembled, and then inserted into the filter


If I'm looking at the picture where you have the parts laid out the magnet is upside down. The while nylon should be furthest from the impeller blades.

Added: Just seen pic as it wasn't there before. Yes that is correct.

Dan


----------



## Herpez (May 5, 2017)

Dman911 said:


> If I'm looking at the picture where you have the parts laid out the magnet is upside down. The while nylon should be furthest from the impeller blades.
> 
> Added: Just seen pic as it wasn't there before. Yes that is correct.
> 
> Dan


I have uploaded a new photo in my last post. Please check it.
Thanks


----------



## jrill (Nov 20, 2013)

Dman911 said:


> If I'm looking at the picture where you have the parts laid out the magnet is upside down. The while nylon should be furthest from the impeller blades.
> 
> Added: Just seen pic as it wasn't there before. Yes that is correct.
> 
> Dan


Not to mention it would be impossible to put it in upside down.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dman911 (Nov 24, 2016)

jrill said:


> Not to mention it would be impossible to put it in upside down.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Never tried  but I think you misunderstood. Not putting the whole thing in backwards just installing the magnet upside down on the shaft.

Dan


----------



## deeda (Jun 28, 2005)

The magnet appears as if it is not clipped onto the impeller assembly, possibly missing that part if I'm not mistaken.

I also see a lot of wear on the magnet portion which makes me think hard debris has gotten trapped during operation or that IF the magnet is loose, it is banging against the sides of the impeller well.

Bump: Take a look at this post for comparison, specifically post #28

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/9-equipment/331402-eheim-2213-trouble.html


----------



## Herpez (May 5, 2017)

deeda said:


> The magnet appears as if it is not clipped onto the impeller assembly, possibly missing that part if I'm not mistaken.
> 
> I also see a lot of wear on the magnet portion which makes me think hard debris has gotten trapped during operation or that IF the magnet is loose, it is banging against the sides of the impeller well.
> 
> ...


The magnet is looking kind of "sticky" due to the silicone i used to try to solve it.

About the magnet being loose, if you compare with the attached image (google) they look almost the same, however if you compare with the one in #28, i see the differente.

All of this gets me back to the question... what shall i buy first? Shaft or Impeller?


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

One I had the magnet and impeller were never separated like that..
Likely cause is a bad impeller assembly..

That said I "retired" mine for making noise.. not the same noise as yours btw.. but replacing shaft and bushings didn't help
but I got both shaft and bushings cheap..

Doubt your case is similar to mine though.. but again.. never saw an impeller in 2 parts


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

Small question? When installing is 
The shaft fit into the well and bottom rubber before into the impeller or as shown and then into the well? I find it near impossible to hit the bottom correctly. Possible not actually seated right?


----------



## Herpez (May 5, 2017)

And...
It's solved...
All I needed was to glue the magnet to the white part of the pads, so when the magnet spins, the pads also spin.
As you can see in my disassembled pictures, the magnet was totally separated from the pads.
Thank you so much for the help


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Herpez said:


> And...
> It's solved...
> All I needed was to glue the magnet to the white part of the pads, so when the magnet spins, the pads also spin.
> As you can see in my disassembled pictures, the magnet was totally separated from the pads.
> Thank you so much for the help


Hmmm.. thought that area was likw a clutch.. if the impeller sticks for some reason the torque of the magnet doesn't bust it..
Glued it is just a solid piece.. well it was broke (sort of) already..


----------



## Aqua99 (Jan 6, 2017)

I agree with @jeffkrol... the 2 parts mate together creating some form of "clutch".

They shouldn't separate where yours is separated. The only way you should be able to separate the "pads" from the assembly is by removing the shaft and pinching the inner spindle that rides on the shaft and then sliding the paddles up and off. I don't believe they intended for disassembly, they slide the 2 parts together during assembly and essentially snap in place.

I believe the whole "clutch" assembly is essentially a safety measure similar to a shear pin on a propeller shaft, or possibly it gives the motor/magnets a bit of slack to enable it to start easily without a full load on it. Just guessing...

Here's my 2213 impeller and shaft. I can't separate the magnet off without doing what I mentioned above (still not leaving me with the 2 parts yours is in).


----------



## deeda (Jun 28, 2005)

Herpez, good to hear the impeller is at least working for now. I still recommend replacing the impeller and the shaft because it is more than likely that the hole in the impeller is out of round due to wobbling on the shaft.

Eheim does have some impellers that allow the blades to have some 'backlash' and others where the blades are 'fixed' so it depends on the model of the filter.

To clarify my other post regarding the 'clip', I forgot it is on the top to allow removal of the blades or it's just the way the parts are assembled. It had nothing to do with how the magnet is attached. Sorry about that.:frown2:


----------



## Herpez (May 5, 2017)

Thanks for all the advice. At least now i dont have to rush to buy new pieces.
But yes, sooner or latter i will have to buy spare parts to replace.
Thanks!


----------

